# my brother is a rapper!



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

not sure if anyone is even in to rap music but this is actually my brother. he is trying to make it big so if you could go watch and favorite and like this video it would be much appreciated. im also in this video!
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QBEIvWrAQBV3tqUoiYdfIqimJrWcP9UAhscS4W8miYLKw:rockn:


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

not bad, not bad at all. dont take this the wrong way but he reminds me of a young eminem


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

take that wrong? thats a compliment lol!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

that aint to bad rite there i really liked the djs hat lol does he have cd out


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

not too bad!!!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

mxtape comes out in a month!
thanks guys just trying to help my brother get out there!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am impressed. Not bad at all. Tell him to keep 'em coming.




You really need to get the Brute in one though lol


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

it was gonna be.in this in. we were gonna have me doing a water wheelie while he baton the front and rapped but its been in the shop for three weeks now!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah ride a wheelie while he stands on front rack spitn it


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont like rap, but this is a good tune


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Will say I was impressed. Really liked the beat too. Maybe he could write a REAL MudInMyBlood song, unlike that TRASH on youtube right now...............  makes me cringe everytime i hear it. pure trash.


----------



## Dirtman (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't know bout y'all but I'd rock it on the trails.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Dirtman said:


> Don't know bout y'all but I'd rock it on the trails.


 
same here, it was good.


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks yal and ill def ask him if he could make a mimb rap!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. Triangle boys have their own song. So do knight ryderz

It's time we had one! lol


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow impressive!! I caught myself bobbin my head!!!


----------



## mudthug1010 (Jun 27, 2011)

im on it try and see if he can make music video to!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Is he billsberry flowboy?
Dudes sick on his freestyles, talented for sure.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

He has some talent


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

man i played it for the guys at my shop and they liked it too. its not ghetto so im cool


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

He has some talent for sure. Liked it just as much as anything else I have heard out.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

dirtydog said:


> man i played it for the guys at my shop and they liked it too. its not ghetto so im cool


 

right thats what i was thinking like its rap but its not dumb ghetto music


----------

